

Consumer Centric Health Care - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/08/consumer-centric-health-care.html

======
baran
This blog article discusses the Atlantic article "How American Healthcare
Killed My Father". One of the most thought provoking ideas was that the author
felt that the patient should be paying for the majority of their healthcare,
rather than the insurance company or government.

Example, auto insurance does pay for maintenance repairs? Home owners
insurance does not pay for refinishing your basement?

Making the end customer (the patient) the person who is paying would have
tremendous potential for increasing transparency in healthcare. This would in
turn drive down cots and increase outcomes.

